
Launch: Pitching Hacks, The Book - prakash
http://venturehacks.com/articles/launch-pitching-hacks
======
sam_in_nyc
I read the samples it and seems decent... although heavily spaced with large
nicely formatted quotes. I feel like I'd blow through the whole 83 pages on a
lunch break. But of course, this might be a good thing... often times the best
advice is succinct.

I'm on the verge of buying it, but I probably won't for two reasons. One: many
VC's and entrepreneurs have done such a great job at disseminating this
information that it's basically free. I don't mind having to do some digging
around to put the bits together.

Two: I want to help out. If I save my $20 for myself to continue working on my
hack, then at some point I can pitch to these guys and eventually make them
more than $20 richer... so it really is to their own benefit.

~~~
yokumtaku
$19 is the cost of lunch and a couple of lattes. While I don't need the book
to learn how to pitch, the humor/entertainment value by itself makes it worth
skipping lunch to buy. (Note: this is an unsolicited advertisement. Nivi, if
you see this, perhaps you can set up the equivalent of an Amazon affiliate
code so I can make 4% off each copy.)

------
skmurphy
Good practical advice--also useful for bootstrappers--boiled down to 83 pages.

------
pclark
I bought it. It's okay. Most of this is on their (very awesome) website, I
think.

Its a bit _too_ heavily spaced in general.

------
kubrick
When you buy it (I just did) you get a message with a $5 discount code in it
("for your friends"). I'd share it here (aren't we all friends here?) but I'm
not sure if that's OK with the authors.

Is it OK?

~~~
coglethorpe
Please share it. But only with me, of course.

~~~
pclark
the code is _PITCHINGROCKS_

